# My step son came out about something



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

My step son came out about something last night.He is 18 and came out that he is a drag queen.He has been finding he has always wanted to do this and loves it.A couple of his friends do this and taught him three weeks ago what they go through.I thought he looked beautiful as a drag queen.My husband is supportive and we plan on going to his first performance on Friday night.I see him doing good and he is glad to have support from me too.My 14 year old step daughter was OMG and thought he looked beautiful as well.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That's awesome, I love drag queens.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Sparkle on, StepSon!



Faithful Wife said:


> That's awesome, I love drag queens.


So does my daughter. She's 6 ft 1 in. and wears a size 13 shoe. If it wasn't for drag queens and trans guys, she'd have a MUCH harder time finding clothes and shoes that look pretty.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Your children and step children are who they are. The pleasure they provide is a blessing. 

Congratulations on your acceptance. He was probably terrified and had to push his courage to the breaking limits to tell you. Sit down with him and praise him for his courage. 

You can tell him that he will need to be careful about who he tells and what he posts on social media as it could negatively impact some of his future job prospects. But tell him you admire him and his courage.

Good luck.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

My husband and I did praise him on this.He has come out to us and a few of his good friends so far


----------

